# Host a dog days picnic Aug. 3-12!



## RecipeRenovator (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm encouraging people to host doggy picnics with their Goldens to help spread the word about my pet loss memoir. If you can host a local picnic and share about my book it's much appreciated! I'm hosting one this weekend in San Diego. 

Send me an email if you want more information!

reciperenovator [at] gmail [dot] com


----------

